# [SOLVED] gpm + pełne wsparcie "klikalnego" interfejsu (...)

## radziel

Na czym polega problem - mając uruchomionego mc pod root'em, mogę wyświetlać menu klikając na odpowiedni napis. Niestety zwykły użytkownik nie ma tego ułatwienia. Może jedynie zaznaczać i kopiować tekst.

Przeglądając man'a nie znalazłem niczego co by mi pomogło rozwiązać ten problem. Zauważyłem że root ma własny serwer myszy mianowicie gpm-root jak i własny plik konfiguracyjny /etc/gpm/gpm-root.

- Próbowałem w /etc utworzyć plik gpm-radziel ale tak jak sądziłem niczego to nie zmeniło. 

- Uruchomienie gpm-root'a jako zwykły user, jak i przez sudo także bez rezultatu

- Poza tym w pliku /etc/conf.d/gpm zmiana wartości APPEND też nie przyniosła oczekiwanego skutku.

Podsumowując - w jaki sposób skonfigurować gpm aby zwykły user miał w pełni klikalny interfejs pod konsolą?

----------

## sir KAT

Ja niczego nie konfigurowałem i działa bez problemów.

----------

## SlashBeast

U mnie jak i root tak i każdy inny, zwykły user może sobie klikać np.  w MC.

Dodam, iż powłoką roota i userów jest zsh a mój config gpm jest następujący:

```
# /etc/init.d/gpm

# Please uncomment the type of mouse you have and the appropriate MOUSEDEV entry

#MOUSE=ps2

MOUSE=imps2

#MOUSEDEV=/dev/psaux

MOUSEDEV=/dev/input/mouse0

# Extra settings

#RESPONSIVENESS=

#REPEAT_TYPE=raw

# Please uncomment this line if you want gpm to understand charsets used

# in URLs and names with ~ or : in them, etc. This is a good idea to turn on!

#APPEND="-l \"a-zA-Z0-9_.:~/\300-\326\330-\366\370-\377\""

# Various other options, see gpm(8) manpage for more.

#APPEND="-g 1 -A60"

#APPEND="-l \"a-zA-Z0-9_.:~/\300-\326\330-\366\370-\377\" -g 1 -A60"
```

```
% qlist -Iv gpm

sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r6
```

----------

## radziel

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Dodam, iż powłoką roota i userów jest zsh a mój config gpm jest następujący: (...)

 

Identyczny config i powłoka.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> % qlist -Iv gpm
> 
> ...

 

Korzystałem z wersji stabilnej -r5, aktualizacja do do r6 - tak jak myślałem - bez rezultatu.

Przypomniałem sobie, że nie umieściłem flagi gpm w USE  (  :Embarassed:  ). Jednak emerge -uvDNp world, nie zgłasza pakietów które wymagałyby przebudowania z wsparciem dla gpm.

Jakieś inne pomysły?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4  USE="7zip X gpm ncurses nls pam slang unicode -samba" 0 kB 
> 
> 

 Może tutaj jest czar? ncurses + slang jak i gpm mam w use.

----------

## radziel

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   [ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4  USE="7zip X gpm ncurses nls pam slang unicode -samba" 0 kB 
> 
>  Może tutaj jest czar? ncurses + slang jak i gpm mam w use.

 

Identycznie, ale bez rezultatu.

Naprawdę brakuje mi już pomysłów.

pewnie się okaże że problem tkwi w czymś banalnym...

----------

## przemos

Czy próbowałeś zmienić terminal i sprawdzić (xterm, urxvt, CTRL+F1)?

Czy próbowałeś na powłoce bash?

Czy próbowałeś podmienić folder .mc z roota (oczywiście należy jeszcze zmienić prawa do katalogu)?

Czy próbowałeś usunąć katalog .mc?

----------

## quosek

mi na bashu dziala bez konfiguracji

zobacz 2 rzeczy:

1) masz flage gpm w mc i ncurses (i ncurses w mc) ?

2) sprobuj utworzyc nowego usera i zobaczyc, czy on tez nie ma myszy w mc - moze to cos w konfigu mc (chociaz przyznam, ze przed chwila go przegladalem i nie widze opcji, ktora moglaby "byc trefna")

----------

## radziel

A więc - już działa  :Smile: 

Dzięki przemos - Twoje wskazówki mnie nakierowały. Otóż stworzyłem nowego użytkownika i o dziwo u niego wszystko dobrze działało. Przeniosłem więc swój katalog domowy do tymczasowej lokalizacji i zalogoowałem się "na sucho" - działało!  Z tego wynikało, że miałem błędny .zshrc. Przeniosłem wszystko do /home po czym zmieniłem nazwę .zshrc - działa. 

W takim wypadku należało znaleźć "wadliwą opcję" w pliku. 

Nie wiem dlaczego, ale przyczyną problemów była linijka o treści:

```
export TERM="xterm"
```

Dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc 

SOLVED.

----------

## SlashBeast

No raczej, takie kwiatki są. Najwyraźniej Twój emulator terminala nie jest zgodny z xtermem.

----------

